# Food Safety News Wed 9/2/2020



## daveomak.fs (Sep 2, 2020)

Food Safety News
Wed 9/2/2020 4:02 AM











Email not displaying properly? View it in your browser. 


























*Judge leaves USDA to decide on ‘Product of USA,’ but FTC might lend a hand on the labels*
By News Desk on Sep 02, 2020 12:05 am The latest attempt to force the USDA to reinstate country of origin labeling (COOL) rules fell short. A federal judge in New Mexico granted motions on Aug. 27 by defendants Tyson Foods Inc., Cargill Meat Solutions, JBS USA, and National Beef Packing Co., to dismiss the two consolidated cases involving the long-fought COOL issue. USDA... Continue Reading

*Review analyzes measures to ensure safety of beef used in rare burgers*
By News Desk on Sep 02, 2020 12:03 am A review has looked at a number of ways to try and ensure burgers served rare are as safe as those that are thoroughly cooked. The sale and consumption of burgers served less than thoroughly cooked (LTTC) and pink in the middle is a growing trend, prompting concerns of an increased risk of E. coli... Continue Reading

*Botulism cases linked to pate in Vietnam*
By News Desk on Sep 02, 2020 12:01 am At least nine cases of foodborne botulism have been reported in Vietnam with a link to a brand of pate. All patients have required hospitalization. People reported eating Minh Chay pate products, which have been recalled nationally, according to the Vietnam Food Administration. All patients have been hospitalized – five at Cho Ray Hospital and... Continue Reading

*Salmonella concerns prompt recall of organic microgreens*
By News Desk on Sep 01, 2020 01:34 pm A Canadian company is recalling organic microgreens because of possible contamination with Salmonella, according to the Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA). The agency is urging consumers to check their homes for the Picoudi brand microgreens and immediately discard them if they have them on hand. The company Les Jardins Picoudi shipped the implicated sprouts to... Continue Reading


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 2, 2020)

COOL regulations need to be truthful and easy to understand.  Really tired of my food labels lying to me.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 2, 2020)

"Novel technologies for beef, such as electron beam, gamma and UV light irradiation, high-pressure processing, cold atmospheric plasma and bacteriophage treatments, merit further investigation but commercial uptake will depend on consumer acceptance, according to the report."


So instead of Flame Broiled we can now look forward to Burger Kings *cold* *atmospheric* *plasma* *and* *bacteriophage* *treatment* *burgers*. Sounds Yummy 

Chris


----------

